
RFC6637: Elliptic Curve Cryptography in OpenPGP (2012) - spaceboy
https://tools.ietf.org/html/rfc6637
======
CiPHPerCoder
This is all NIST Curve ECC (P-256, P-384, etc.) and should be discouraged in
favor of the curves in RFC 7748.

~~~
Sami_Lehtinen
OpenPGP does support Curve 25519.

~~~
lvh
Do you mean GPG? My understanding is that there's no OpenPGP standard for
Curve25519; and it's an optional-off-by-default build time flag for GPG. (The
GPGTools binary does not support Curve25519.)

------
wslh
BTW, my company added support for ECC in OpenPGP.js: [https://github.com/Jaxx-
io/openpgpjs-secp256k1](https://github.com/Jaxx-io/openpgpjs-secp256k1) this
implementation also includes the elliptic curves for the RFC6637. More
information here: [https://github.com/Jaxx-io/openpgpjs-
secp256k1/blob/master/R...](https://github.com/Jaxx-io/openpgpjs-
secp256k1/blob/master/README_secp256k1.md)

